# Amorphophallus konjac... or i'm just happy to see you.



## likespaphs (Dec 22, 2007)

so i've got this Amorphophallus konjac that i got from a friend of my mom's and it'd been growing until earlier this month when the leaf started to die off, prematurely, in my opinion. it took me a while to notice why but i've been seeing this. it's been growing four to six inches a day! i've heard that the inflorescence will be five to seven feet tall when it blooms and will stink! yippee!
of course, the university where i work is closed for the christmas break so i'll be one of the few to see it.....
i've tried to put these in order from thursday to today. each piece of yellow tape on the bamboo is one foot (about 30.5 cm)...


----------



## Heather (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmmm, proof. Thanks. Apparently you weren't just dreaming that extra 6" of yours. :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 22, 2007)

six inches a day!


----------



## philoserenus (Dec 22, 2007)

+1 to that... 6" a day... my goodness... talk about growth spurts and GH, haha!


----------



## Heather (Dec 22, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> six inches a day!



impressive....


----------



## Candace (Dec 22, 2007)

I think that after it opens you should set up a video camera and bring people in-not telling them about it. See how many folks check the bottom of their shoes or make faces.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2007)

Heather said:


> impressive....


I'll go along with that!:clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 22, 2007)

neato! a guy from the a.v. department is setting up a time-lapse camera and light! i think it only grows overnight...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2007)

I love the way these things unfurl.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow! I have a konjac growing in my backyard. Comes up every year, but no blooms.......well, there's always next year................Take care, Eric


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 23, 2007)

okay, so to continue with this thing. the inflorescence didn't seem to grow last night, i don't know if it was because there was a bright light for the camera on it all night. the spadix turned kinda blood red overnight...

the whole thing:





it kinda looks like it's starting to open...





this is the most accurate color representation i could get


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't believe people have these personally. I've heard the smell will drive people away no matter how BIG it gets! :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 24, 2007)

here we go again...

it grew several inches last night.





closeup of where the spadix emerges from the spathe





closeup of what might be pollen...





tried this close to get the color.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 24, 2007)

All the Asian jelly candies I like are made from this plant..............Eric


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2007)

Really?!?!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 26, 2007)

yup.

new photos later. it's starting to open. no stink yet though...


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 26, 2007)

it's starting to open!
still no stink yet but i'm imagining it'll start soon....


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 26, 2007)

Neat - thanks for the continued updates!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't realize it was such a large plant. Nice job.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 26, 2007)

This is going to be in my yard someday? And yes, Eric,.....all those jelly cups in the Asian markets say "konjac jelly"....and this is the konjac! Eric


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2007)

Eewww!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 27, 2007)

okay, i don't know if it'll open any more but....

it sure is stinky, though it comes and goes in waves






male flowers on the top, female on the bottom. the female open first then, when they're no long receptive, the male flowers open. it does this to avoid self-pollination...





close-up of the female





close-up of the male


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2007)

Actually I think it's very cool that you own one. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 27, 2007)

oh yeh, if anyone's around providence, ri and wants to see it, send me a pm and i'll give you more info about the conservatory...


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 27, 2007)

Very Cool Updates!


----------



## Heather (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool, love the first photo; that pretty much sums it up (tried to email you but I'm still getting marked as spam (by my own webmail...stupid "upgrades")

Great close-up shots too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2007)

What a great flower. And I love the expression on your face -- I can almost smell it from here...


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 7, 2008)

here's a link to the time lapse. the night viewing is hard to see but you can kinda see it growing...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa3GV_v9WtI


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2008)

Pretty cool!


----------

